# Hydration packs for Clyde's?



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

My father in law is getting into mtn biking, he is 6'1" and 230-ish, used to play D' For Baylor football!?!

He lives in west Texas, so he's going to need a lot of water. 

What pack doesn't look like a schoolgirls pack on a big dude??


----------



## HBSURFDAD (May 29, 2014)

most Ospreys fit me well. I also just got a Camelbak Volt and am loving it. Both have strap left when fit to me.

6'5" with a LOOONG torso and a 54" chest.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

i purchased a Wingnut Hyper 3.0 last fall. lots of room for gear. hydration bladder sold separately. good quality construction and pockets you can reach without having to dismount and take the pack off.


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

I ride with a Camelback MULE. It holds 100oz of water, enough for a few hours of riding, and has plenty of room for tools and other items. Had it for about 2 years and don't have any complaints about the looks or functionality.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I've been using a Camelbak Lobo with the 100oz reservoir. It doesn't quite have enough room for all the stuff I carry but it does hold a lot of water. I recently ordered a MULE for the extra room.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

I've had dozens of packs over the years. Osprey raptor is the first one that fit; by which I mean the waist strap lands roughly at my waist, not halfway between nipple and navel like everything camelbak makes. The semi-frame system and reservoir with a rigid back make it much, much more comfortable than the Mule it replaced. Every other pack I've used, the fullness of the reservoir affects fit drastically, to the point I'd have to tighten the straps as I went through my water. 

My only gripe about the Osprey is lack of tool organization; it's clear Osprey are a backpack company, not a bike company. I gather the newer ones are better.


----------



## DeskoFipps (Sep 28, 2005)

I had 2 CamelBak Lobo's and an old Rocket for years. I didn't know any better and just dealt with how they looked, worked and most importantly, how they fit. I was out with a few friends and one of them had an Osprey Raptor 10 and was singing its praises. I went out the next day and got one of my own. The CamelBaks are now going on eBay. 

I am 6'3" & 240. I drink a TON of water and ride about 3-4x a week in Georgia. The Raptor holds more than enough fluid for me, as I ride with at least 2 liters in it at all times. It has a bunch of nice little details that the CamelBaks don't: a magnet on the bite valve and chest strap to keep things tidy, the way you access the bladder is so elegant, and a nice big handle to grab or hang it up with. 

They're not cheap, and rarely discounted, but they're worth the price.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

That's interesting cause I'm 6'4" & 195#, my friends say that my raptor 14 looks too small on me. I'll have him try my pack ou to see how it fits. We are taking him riding in fruita & Moab next week!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Osprey Zealot 16s are on sale right now as they roll out the new 15L model.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a camel bak classic and its f'n tiny. I need a bigger bag but i hate waist straps. I have a geiger rig 1600 but its huge for just hauling water, its nice and long tho, removable waste strap.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

When I use one...it's the older model of the Hydrapak Big Sur. Nice pack and has held up for years. On the small side though if you like to pack a lot of stuff.

Osprey Raptor will be the next one I get if I ever get another one. Don't need it...but I have a thing for packs.


----------



## Tavic (Apr 25, 2016)

If your looking for something more manly, lol. Back when I was doing weekend long motorcycle trips I utilized something similar to the Ozark Trail 36L Kachemak Daypack. They're hydration compatible (bladder pockets), comfortable, breathe really well and plenty of room for lunch/beer.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Ortlieb Flight is a great cycling pack that is built to fit hydration. It's kinda big, but I use it for when I tour - I ride with it mostly empty and use it for hikes and around-town when I stop, but it's great for carrying extra food or water on long days, or rain gear in an accessible location when the weather can't make up it's mind.


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

camelback k.u.d.u is sweeeet


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Another vote for osprey raptor. 6'4 and the waist belt hits the waist. And it has an excellent tool pouch.


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

My MULE has never done me wrong for cargo space or water volume. If I know it is an exceptionally hot day/humid day and I'll be out on a long ride I may even fill a water bottle and throw it in one of the pockets since there is plenty of room and I don't have any cages on my bikes at the moment. Plenty of room for that and a banana/energy bar and standard ride tools/gear.

Btw I'm 6'3 while being pretty long through the torso and it fits well/doesn't look like a teenage girl's mini backpack.


----------



## 3300kelvin (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm 6'4" and 315lbs and just picked up an Osprey Raptor 14. It can carry 3L of water, plus all kinds of gear, fits me well and the stomach strap even fits around me. I can't recommend this pack enough for big guys. I also live in Texas and while the 3L capacity can be heavy....it's PLENTY of water for a long, LONG ride in the TX heat/humidity.


----------

